# 120 km Tour als "untrainierter" Biker?



## themaniac (19. April 2010)

Hi,

ich wollte mir mal eine Einschätzung von euch abholen! Ich hatte die Tage die "verwegene" Idee einmal mit dem Fahrrad nach Hause zu fahren. D. h. von Düsseldorf wo ich momentan wohne ins Münsterland (ca. 120 km).
Allerdings habe ich noch nie so ne lange Fahrradtour gemacht.
Ich bin zwar relativ fit, und fahre bestimmt 10 km Rad täglich und mache so auch noch viel Sport nebenbei, nur weiß ich nicht ob das nicht doch ein wenig viel für den Anfang ist.
Was meint Ihr, ist das zuviel? Oder geht das? Und was glaubt Ihr wie lange man dafür braucht?
Gruß
Marcel


----------



## morph027 (19. April 2010)

Lieber erst mal kleinere Touren fahren und rantasten. Das geht bei der Ernährung los und hört beim Sattel noch nicht auf. Ich fahr 40km Touren auch problemlos, 60-80km sind dann schon eine Ansage und möchten halbwegs geplant sein. Wir fahren dabei meist einen 20er Schnitt, also braucht man da ohne Pause schon mal 6h. Allerdings ist eine große und hinten raus noch eine kleine Pause nicht verkehrt. Und man baut ja hinten raus auch ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedale3 (19. April 2010)

...wenn man den smog und verkehr in D überlebt hat, müsste der Rest als einmalige aktion machbar sein (wenn der spass nicht im vordergrung steht)

ne rad-hose würd ich aber schon anziehen, sonst hast ggf länger was davon.


----------



## snoopz (19. April 2010)

Kommt auch aufs Rad an. Mit dem Rennrad sollte das keine übermäßig große Herausforderung sein, mit dem Downhillpanzer dagegen beinahe unmöglich.

Auch Gepäck spielt eine wichtige Rolle. Je weniger, desto besser.

Von Düsseldorf ins Münsterland sollte aber machbar sein, da auch fast flach, zumindest über weite Strecken.


----------



## tiroler1973 (19. April 2010)

Servus!
Wenn du einen durchschnittliche Geschwindigkeit von 30 km/h hast (... das wäre dann schon sehr schnell) kommst auf eine Sattelzeit von 4 Stunden.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du so im Schnitt 20 km/h fahren kannst und dann ca. 6 Stunden im Sattel sitzt. ... das ist für jemanden der lange Sattelzeiten nicht gewohnt ist viel und dein Popo wird dir ganz schön schmerzen. Wenn das Gelände hügelig wird, wirds aber schwerer und dann hat auch jemand der trainiert ist ganz schön was zu knabbern.

Konditionell und kräftemässig ist es für jemanden der trainiert ist nicht so ein Ding solange es nicht zu hügelig wird. Dein Hintern wird aber Probleme machen.


----------



## morph027 (19. April 2010)

Jup, geht mir auch so auf langen Touren (60km+) und das mit gepolsterter Unterhose. Da muss dann einfach mal ne Stunde Pause sein.


----------



## sunny1766 (19. April 2010)

Hi.
Also ich fahre des öfteren auch von der Arbeit nach Hause und zwar von Hamm nach Mülheim. Ist fast so ziemlich die entgegengesetzte Richtung und brauche so ca. 4 bis 5 h, je nach Windrichtung!!!! Als nicht sattelgeplagter und untrainierter wird dass eine schmerzhafte Angelegenheit! 
Ich fahre Marathon und 24 h Rennen. 
Aber wenn du mit Rückenwind und Rennrad unterwegs bist könntest du das in 3 bis 4 h schaffen. 
Viel Erfolg jedenfalls.  
Gruß
Sunny


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (19. April 2010)

Versuchs doch einfach! 

Hintern einschmieren!!! Melkfett ist ein guter Tipp! 

Dazu ein Bund Bananen mitnehmen und ausreichend Zeit einplanen!

Dann müsste es eigentlich klappen, wenn Du sonst recht sportlich bist!

Bei schlechter Tagesform kannst de ja auf den Zug umsteigen! 

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## scooter_werner (19. April 2010)

Ich kann mich noch sehr gut an eine ähnliche Unternehmung erinnern. Waren damals gut 100km. Wenn Du einplanst, zwei, drei kleinere (max. 15min) und eine längere Pause (max. 1 Std) zu machen, sollte das über den Tag verteilt schon gut machbar sein. 

Ich war damals nach 80 km zwar ziemlich fertig, bin aber trotzdem nicht Gefahr gelaufen nicht anzukommen. Wenn man dem Ziel schon so nah ist, klappt der Rest auch noch. Wichtig ist, am Anfang nicht zu schnell zu fahren und regelmäßig zu trinken und zu essen (nichts schweres!).

Heute ist so was ne nette Nachmittagstour, hab inzwischen aber auch ein paar km mehr in den Beinen 

Viel Spass

Werner


----------



## snoopz (19. April 2010)

Was ich vergessen habe zu erwähnen ist, nicht alles an Getränk mitzuschleifen, sondern zwischendurch bei Eisdielen, Cafes, Tankstellen etc fragen, ob die einem die Flasche/Trinkblase wieder (mit Wasser) vollmachen. Ähnlich kann man das auch mit dem Essen handhaben - einfach zwischendurch mal was einkaufen, statt alles mitzunehmen.

Werkzeug und die Fähigkeit, damit umzugehen


----------



## Monsterwade (19. April 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du so im Schnitt 20 km/h fahren kannst und dann ca. 6 Stunden im Sattel sitzt. ... das ist für jemanden der lange Sattelzeiten nicht gewohnt ist viel und dein Popo wird dir ganz schön schmerzen.



Kann Tiroler nur beipflichten. Dein Becken wird Dir nach 2 - 3 Stunden so schmerzen,
dass es Dir das Biken verleidet. Fahre im Winter oft 3 - 4 Stunden und sobald
die 15°C-Grenze überschritten ist sofort mal eine 6-Stunden-Tour. Selbst da
schmerzt am Schluss das Becken.

Und immer schöne Popo-Creme, sonst kanns Abrieb geben.

Viel Spass
Monster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## themaniac (19. April 2010)

Wirklich ermutigend hört sich das nicht an, aber alles andere wäre auch zuviel des guten. Vielleicht mache ich einfach ne 2 Tages Tour draus....


----------



## morph027 (20. April 2010)

Morgen 

Entmutigend ist so ne Sache...ich denke schon, dass es schaffbar ist, aber halt nicht einfach drauf los...Und falls es gar nicht mehr geht, steigst du einfach in den Zug, dann weisst du, wo erst mal Deine Grenze ist


----------



## snoopz (20. April 2010)

Vor allem gibt es ja zwischen Düsseldorf und Münster an jeder Milchkanne einen Bahnhof, mal abgesehen von den allerletzten Kilometern.

Dennoch, mit einem halbwegs straßentauglichen Rad sollte das eigentlich machbar sein.


----------



## Grandfather (20. April 2010)

Technisch halte ich es für machbar, menschlich wird es vermutlich eine Tortour. Ich halte mich nicht für trainiert aber auch nicht für das Gegenteil und bereite mich gerade auf eine 115km Tour im Mai vor, indem ich 30km, 40km 60km Touren gefahren bin - jetzt kommt noch eine 80km Tour dran, dann "weiß" der Kopf wieder, was der Körper aushält, und diese mentale Sicherheit bringt viel, wenn der ungewohnte Hintern nach spätestens 3h Sattel schmerzt.


----------



## snoopz (20. April 2010)

Grandfather schrieb:


> wenn der ungewohnte Hintern nach spätestens 3h Sattel schmerzt.



Da hilft auch, einfach mal einen passenden Sattel zu besorgen und vor allem den Arsch auch mal einzureiten. Meine drei Stunden MTB-Touren könnte ich auch auf nem Faustkeil abreißen, zumal ich da einen großen Teil der Zeit nicht gerade mit dem Arsch wie angeklebt auf dem Sattel sitze. Auf Straße ist das eine ganz andere Geschichte. Wenn man den Hintern fünf oder sechs Stunden mehr oder weniger nicht vom Sattel bewegt, dann macht der richtige Sattel und ein guter Einritt schon viel aus.


----------



## Pastell (20. April 2010)

Das klappt!
Ohne Zeitdruck und mit gut geplanter Route (also nicht mal schnell quer übers Feld poltern um wieder auf Spur zu sein). Ein richtiger Sattel ist allerdings Pflicht.
Möglichst auf Gepäck verzichten, oder zumindest nicht in einem bescheidenen Rucksack mitschleppen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grandfather (20. April 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Da hilft auch, einfach mal einen passenden Sattel zu besorgen und vor allem den Arsch auch mal einzureiten. ...



JaNeeIsKlaar ... vor allem "ständig sitzen" (mein Fehler) ... aber bei mir ist leider die freie Zeit für's Bike begrenzt, hab dieses Jahr gerade mal 250km mit 3000HM fahren können, wobei der Arsch damit schon etwas eingeritten sein dürfte - und einen schönen leichten Sattel, der auch noch gut passt für wenig Geld - jetzt wird's schwer (zudem hab ich 2 Räder und sollte dafür dann eben 2 gleiche Sättel haben oder immer die Sattelstütze zum Tacho packen - *fg*) ... Gewohnheit ist das halbe Leben


----------



## tombrider (20. April 2010)

Ja, wichtig ist wirklich, alle paar Minuten mal aufzustehen und im Stehen zu fahren, damit die Zirkulation im Allerwertesten nicht unterbrochen wird. Dazu stündlich eine kleine Pause, auch die hilft dem Po. Fahrradhose ohne Unterhose anziehen, die Nähte scheuern sonst auf so einer langen Strecke. So sollte eine solche Tour auch für den untrainierten machbar sein. Geld für den Zug würde ich trotzdem mitnehmen, bzw. einen Freund mit einem Auto parat haben.


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (20. April 2010)

Ende der 80er hatte n Kumpel und ich auch mal die fixe Idee eine Tour zu machen. Und zwar im Bereich einer TdF Flachetappe. Ich mit einem 10-Gang Rennrad, er mit einem 3-Gang Herrenrad(!).
180km waren geplant. Wir hatten ca. 150km geschafft, mit 1000hm, dann war Feierabend. Allerdings hauptsächlich wegen Einbruch der Dunkelheit und zunehmender Kälte(es war schon Oktober).

Vorbereitung war nicht viel. Gerade mal eine Tour über 50km. Sonst kaum was. 
Der Hintern tat nachher zwar weh, und unser Gang war 2 Tage etwas seltsam. Aber es ging.

Also, schaffen wirst Du das. Ob es Dir auch Spass macht ist was anderes!


----------



## radhalter (21. April 2010)

Ich würde so was auf jeden Fall einfach probieren - was soll denn passieren? Wenn der Arsch so weht tut, dass nix mehr geht, fährt man halt mit dem Zug/Bus weiter, macht eine Pause oder so. Bin als Jugendlicher viel mit dem Rad Touren weit über 100km gefahren - mit Jeans! Klar war der Hintern dann etwas "gestreßt", Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht. Ich würde halt früh losfahren, dann hat man hübsch Zeit. Wenn es um 07:00 losgeht, dann hat man ca. 12/13h Zeit für 120km bis es dunkel wird, evtl. mehr! Das sollte doch selbst mit ausgiebigen Pausen gehen. Einfach machen!


----------



## softbiker (21. April 2010)

Ich sehe da jetzt auch nicht unbedingt das große Problem.

Konditionell ist dass nicht sooo wahnsinnig anspruchsvoll. Wenn du nen ganzen Tag Zeit hast sollte das kein Problem sein.

Übrigens ne gute Gelgenheit um herauszufinden ob der Sattel was taugt.

Wenn du gemütlich fährst und alle 30 km Pause machst dann kannst du Dir das gut in Etappen einteilen. Frühstück +30km, Kaffeepause +30km, Mittagessen +30km nochmal Kaffeepause+30km und dann zum Abschluss Abendessen.

Nur die Beine werden am nächsten Tag etwas schwer sein.


----------



## Apollon (21. April 2010)

sollte auf jeden fall gut möglich sein. 
viel zeit einplanen, falls es nicht mehr geht -> nicht auspowern (wie beim regulären training), sondern pause machen (nicht zu viel oder zu lang, dabei kommt man aus dem rythmus), kräfte sparen.in der dunkelheit fahren ist echt ********!
nimm dir kleingeld, 2 trinkflaschen und 3 riegel mit und halte kurz vorm aufbrauch der ressourcen ausschau nach einer tanke
und notfalls schauen, in welchem dorf sich ein bahnhof befindet. handy natürlich nicht vergessen, die reifenpanne ist ein guter freund bei solchen touren 

viel vergnügen bei deiner ersten, längeren tour


----------



## CrossX (21. April 2010)

Ach das klappt schon wenn du ruhig fährst.

Ich hab mir letztes Jahr ein Tourenrad geschnappt und bin zu meiner Schwester nach Hamburg gefahren, einfach weil ich mal gucken wollte wie lange ich brauche. 
Hat insgesamt 3 Tage gedauert. Täglich 160 bis 180km. 
Wenn man ruhig angehen lässt und die Kraft gut einteilt, geht das. 
Und dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich kein Langstreckenfreak bin. 
Sonst fahr ich auch nur Touren bis maximal 50km. 

Das schlimmste was dir passieren kann, ist Gegenwind. Der hat mir auf dem Rückweg den Spass verdorben, weils einfach zu anstrengend wurde. 
Dann hab ich mir ein Zugticket gezogen und bin mit der Bummelbahn nach Hause gefahren. 

Also fahr einfach los und mach dir nicht wochenlang Gedanken ob du ankommst oder nicht. 
So lange Strecken sind echt mal ne Erfahrung, die man gemacht haben sollte.


----------



## rasumichin (22. April 2010)

Ich würde sagen dass ist machbar

ich bin letztes Jahr an die grenze meiner leistungs und leidensfähigkeit gestoßen als ich als relativ untrainierter mehr oder weniger unabsichtlich versucht habe 250km in 2 1/2 Tagen abzuspulen (50 mountainbiken 200 straße) Normalerweise bin ich bis dahin nur 30 - 40 km Touren gefahren.

Der rückweg (100km straße) war schon ordentlich zaach, aber ich bin daheim angekommen und war wirklich zufrieden mit mir (schweinehund besiegt--> bin die ganze zeit neben der bahn gefahren und hab oft überlegt umzusteigen)

Mit dem Hintern hatte ich keine Probleme, aber ein paar andre sachen haben mich mehr leiden lassen als notwendig

Nicht zu schnell loslegen: ich hatte in der Mitte einen ordentlichen durchhänger weil ich wie ein blöder losgesprintet bin

Passendes Gewand wählen: Als die Sonne unterging (23 Uhr war ich endlich daheim) is es frisch geworden, ich natürlich ohne wirklich passendes gewand hab stark gefroren, und wenn man eh schon durchgeschwitzt is macht das keinen spaß.

Genug Essen trinken wurde hier ja eh schon gesagt. Bananen sind gut, Müsliriegel auch, und eine Karotte am bike knabbern gibt power für min. 50km


Kleine Warnung zum Schluß: Ich bin scheinbar eher leidens als leistungsfähig, nach meiner 2 Tages(tor)tour bin ich am nächsten Tag mit bösen schmerzen im Knie aufgewacht, hat fast 2 monate gedauert bis ich wieder schmerzfrei biken konnte, also übernimm dich nicht.


----------



## Beorn (22. April 2010)

Die Strecke geht an sich schon. Vorher etwas die "Sattelzeit" erhöhen.

Bin vor zwei Jahren zu den jetzigen Schwiegereltern gefahren, mit meiner Frau. Sie hat so eine Strecke noch nie in Angriff genommen und ich muss sagen, es wird Dir leichter fallen, weil Du nicht über Alb musst. Einfach locker fahren und dem Kopf Abwechlsung gönnen, gemütlich in die Landschaft gucken beim fahren, nicht den Blick fix auf den Tacho und evtl. bissel Musik auf die Ohren (das hilft erstaunlich viel, finde ich).

Schmerzen wird es, aber Grenzerfahrungen bringen einen voran!


----------



## thomasga (22. April 2010)

also ich würd mal sagen:

fahr mal los, 

bin letztes jahr auch mit so nem rad mit dünne reifen losgefahren,

war ne echte erfahrung, schmale lenker, keine scheibenbremse 

und das bei unseren bergen, würde ich ändern,jedenfalls die bremsen...

waren ca. 100 km, mit 2000 hm, die hm hab ich allerdings erst hinterher "erfahren",

ist so ne größe die bekommt man mit dem mtb nicht so ohne weiters hin,

ging alles gut, das schlimmste war allerdings nicht der hintern, sondern die schuhe--

hatte ich mir mit dem rad geliehen, wg. der klickis,paßten in ruhe ganz gut,

nach nach 70 km allerdings der reine horror, eng wie schraubstöcke und das gleich 

rechts und links!!

die haben mir den rest richtig verdorben,

also--- gut passende kleidung inkl. schuhe!!!

und das wetter sollte auch mitspielen, bei gegenwind und regen würd ich die sache 

verschieben, aber nicht aufgeben

so nun genug gelesen und geschrieben

los gehts, sag uns bescheid wie es war

grüße thomas ga

www.doccionedisotto.eu www.mountainbikeandbed.eu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newt3 (22. April 2010)

wurde eigentlich alles schon gesagt:

wetter:
- bei gegenwind gar nicht erst losfahren. bei permanent gegenwind machen 20km schon keinen spaß. fährst du einen rundkurs isses fast egal mit dem wind weil man dann immerhin ca 50% der strecke auch rückenwind hat. bei einer one-way strecke wie du sie vor hast dagegen würd ich mir einen tag suchen wo's windstill ist oder er zumindest nicht wirklich von vorne kommt.
- regen will man auch nicht unbedingt haben. wenn es mal nieseln soll oder vielleicht mal für eine stunde ein guss angesagt ist sicher halb so wild. aber bei richtig mistwetter macht das fahren keinen spaß (hast ja nix gekonnt wenn du die 120km gefahren bist und danach 3 wochen krank bist und nicht mehr fahren kannst und willst)

kleidung:
- helm sollte selbstverständlich sein
- passende schuhe sind wichtig. sollten halt vernünftig eingetragene turnschuhe sein, falls du keine speziellen schuhe zum radfahren hast. zu schwer sollten sie hat auch nicht sein. ist ja alles gewicht was du auf und abbewegst. und die schuhe auch wenigstens leicht schnüren und nicht mit so halboffenen losen schuhen rumfahren
- farbiges oberteil damit du von den autos gesehen wirst. gerade auf größeren straßen fühlt man sich so doch besser und sicherer als in einer grauen jacke. blinkelampe hinten ist natürlich auch nie verkehr
- halbwegs aerodynamische kleidung. in jeans fahren eigentlich auch grundsätzlich kein problem aber eben nicht gerade die xxl segeljacke anziehen
- radhandschuhe: zumindest ich hab die erfahrung, dass so bei strecken ab 40km sonst die handflächen druckstellen kriegen. kommt aber sicher sehr auf die griffe oder den lenker an (bei mir ein mtb flatbar mit 5grad den ich mal normal und mal aussen greife)

pausen:
halt ab und zu mal eine machen. größere sind bis zur hälfte der strecke sicher kein problem. danach eher nur noch kleinere.
ist ja auch immer die frage ob du sportliche 6 oder 8 stunden unterwegs sein willst oder ob du von 8 - 19 uhr eine tagestour machen willst. bei letzterem kannst auch mal 'ne gute halbe stunde am mittagstisch sitzen und noch 'ne stunde durch irgend 'ne stadt spazieren...
zum mittagessen sollte mindestens die hälfte der strecke rum sein.
auch rechtzeitig nach nem restaurant suchen und vor allem auch nehmen was kommt. nichts ist schlimmer als wenn du 2 kneipen links liegen läßt weil sie dir nur halb zusagen und in den nächsten beiden dörfen die dorfkneipe warum auch immer zu hat oder nicht mehr existiert.

ernährung:
halt nicht zu schwere kost. man sollte das aber nicht überbewerten. 'nen schnitzel mittags ist kein problem. dagegen ein rieselschnitzel-xxl im schnittelrestaurant schon. iss halt was dir sonst auch schmeckt. die motivation geht ganz schnell dahin, wenn du mittags warmes essen gewohnt bist und nun aufeinmal krampfhaft zum salatesser werden willst - das brauchst du nicht - die fahrt alleine ist gesund genung....
sowas wie 'nen apfel oder 'ne banane für zwischendurch kommt immer gut. corni riegel auch. sowas nicht auf zwang verputzen - man merkt schon, wenn man es brauch.
trinken eben regelmäßig. auch am anfang der fährt. ist blöd erst nach 30km den ersten schluck zu nehmen.
in der trinkflasche nur wasser oder apfelschorle oder sowas - und keinen banannen nektar...(bzw letzteren eben nur verdünnt). wasser nachkippen geht problemlos be jeider tanke oder auch im restaurant wo du mittagspause oder was machst

die fahrt:
falls es 'ne tagestour sein soll, solltest es halt nicht zu schnell angehen lassen sondern einfach fahren. falls es 'ne sportliche tour sein soll dann erstmal warmfahren - dein gewünschtes tempo was kommt irgendwann von selbst - es ist normal dass du die erste halbe stunde erstmal lahm bist.
tempo kommt sicher sehr auf dein fahrrad an. mit 'nem straßentauglichen mtb oder trekkingrad würd ich bei geplanten 120km nicht dauerhaft über 25km/h gehen es sei denn du hast rückenwind. falls du dauerhaft unter 20 km/h auf der gerade ohne gegenwind bist haste für solche strecken dagegen vermutlich das falsche fahrrad oder wenigstens die falschen reifen.
griffposition ab und an mal wechseln. und eben ab und an mal den sattel verlassen (wenn die piste ungemütlich ist oder wenn es bergaufgeht. aber auch auf gerade strecke nicht unbedingt 10km starr sitzen)

gepäck:
halt nur das nötigste mitschleppen. luftpumpe, ersatzschlauch und inbus mach sinn. reifenheber auch falls benötigt. falls kein gepäckträger dann ein rucksack der sich vernünftig träger. falls kein rucksack oder sowas dann eben 'ne satteltasche, rahmentausch oder sowas. handy und schlüsselbund sowie eine dicke geldbörse können sonst in der hosen oder jackentasche ganz schön nerven.
-----------------------
den reifen ordentlich druck geben. halt das was auf den reifen so drauf soll. vielleicht auch mal schon einen tag eher aufpumpen. manche leute haben ja das pech, dass ein ventilausriss oder ähnliches immer genau passiert, wenn sie frisch aufgepumpt haben.

wenn du 10km täglich fährst und ein brauchbare fahrrad hast, sollte auch so eine 120km tour für dich kein problem sein.
legst du es als tagestour an wird es dich auch weniger oder zumindest kaum mehr anstrengen als wenn du mit dem mtb mal schnell 50km in 2 stunden halb straße halb gelände trittst.

wenn im hinteren drittel keine lust mehr hast dann gedanklich zwischenetappen abstecken. die letzen 20km sind eh kein problem mehr da ja schon fast heimatgebiet. falls du am ende noch power hast und richtig gasgeben willst dann mach es rechtzeitig. die letzten dagegen 2-4km solltest du nach so einer tour besser nur noch ruhig treten damit es am nächsten tag keine muskelkater gibt und auch damit du wenn du ankommst nicht total hippelig bist.


----------



## Pianola (30. Juli 2012)

Hallo ihr,

Ich weiß steht schon ziemlich viel drin. Trotzdem nochmal meine Frage. Ich fahre eig. täglich Rad zumindest in der Stadt bedingt und bin auch schon länger gefahren 40km schaffe ich locker.Nun möchte ich morgen von Leipzig nach Dresden (111km) fahren und hab aber ein neues Bike (Mountainbike) mit dem ich noch nie länger als 10km gefahren bin. Meint ihr das ist machbar (wollte Bundesstraße) fahren. Hat jemand auf der Strecke schon Erfahrung und was meint ihr wie lang werd ich brauchen, ist das innerhalb von 8h schaffbar? 
lg, Pia


----------



## tiroler1973 (30. Juli 2012)

Pianola schrieb:


> Hallo ihr,
> 
> Ich weiß steht schon ziemlich viel drin. Trotzdem nochmal meine Frage. Ich fahre eig. täglich Rad zumindest in der Stadt bedingt und bin auch schon länger gefahren 40km schaffe ich locker.Nun möchte ich morgen von Leipzig nach Dresden (111km) fahren und hab aber ein neues Bike (Mountainbike) mit dem ich noch nie länger als 10km gefahren bin. Meint ihr das ist machbar (wollte Bundesstraße) fahren. Hat jemand auf der Strecke schon Erfahrung und was meint ihr wie lang werd ich brauchen, ist das innerhalb von 8h schaffbar?
> lg, Pia


Naja, dein Gesäss wird wohl große Schmerzen dir bereiten. Wenn du von einem Schnitt von ca. 20 km/h aus gehst (im Flachen für durchschnittliche Biker machbar) dann kannst davon ausgehen, dass du es in 6 Stunden schaffen kannst. Wenn du alle 2 Stunden 15 Minuten Pause machst rechnest mit 7 Stunden und da wir ja Negativdenker sind, hast noch eine Stunde, die du verplempern oder langsamer fahren kannst und ich würde davon ausgehen, dass du einen Schnitt zwischen 15 und 20 km/h hast.


----------



## CrossX (30. Juli 2012)

Gibt es viele Höhenmeter dazwischen? Dann würde ich dir dringend davon abraten. 110km sind nicht mal eben. 
Gerade mit nem neuen Rad. Ansonsten pack dir genug zu essen ein und plane lieber ne Stunde mehr ein. Alle 2h 15min Pause finde ich für jemanden der wenig Langstreckenerfahrung hat recht wenig. 
Hinzu kommt vielleicht nochmal ein wenig Zeit zur Orientierung, je nachdem ob du die Strecke kennst oder auch mal nach dem Weg gucken musst.


----------

